# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [AdopteUnRongeur] Casper, hamster robo né en juillet 2021

## AdopteUnRongeur

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Casper
*Type:* Hamster
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 6 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 93 - Seine-Saint-Denis
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*E-mail :* contact@adopte-un-rongeur.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Casper est un adorable hamster roborovski né le 27 juillet 2021 à l'association.

Il  est assez craintif et speed comme tous les roborovski, mais aussi très  gourmand, chaque soir, il se réveille vers 20 h et attends toujours au  même endroit de sa cage ses graines.

Très actif, il fait de la roue avec passion. il aime également creuser à la recherche de sa nourriture cachée dans la litière.

Casper est à Sevran 93, Région Parisienne, et adoptable à distance raisonnable

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

